# Ball Bearing المحمل الكروي(بيلية)



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 مايو 2006)

اخواني المهندسين المحترمين .
ان هذا الموضوع غير مطروح في الملتقى فارجوا المشاهدة فقط وعند الأنتهاء اطلب الرد عليه
من اجل المناقشة والحوار. واعذروني اذا انقطت الكهرباء .
مواصفاته :
الدقة , التسامح , التفاوت , الصنف , السمك , الشريح , الختم , والتسامح الشعاعي , حدود السرعة

ترقيم الجزء , نوع القفص (المحتجز) Gage , الشكل , الحجم , النظافة .

اجزاء المحمل:
1- الكرات Balls .
2- القفص cage .
3- القطر الخارجي والداخلي Outrace and Inrace 







1-الكرات : تصنع من الصلب Steel وتطلى بطبقة Stailess Steel .
اما النوع الثاني الذي انتج حديثا واصبح الشائع الأن كرات السيراميك Ceramic 

وتمتاز عن سابقتها بصلادة اكثر بنسبة 20% وهذا يعني انه اكثر مقاومة للضرر واطول
عمرا وان وزنه اخف بنسبة 50% وينتج اقل احتكاك واقل تأكل للقفص Gage .





يوجد تكمله ان شاء الله

البغدادي


----------



## Mohamed ahmed Said (13 مايو 2006)

*الدوحة - قطر*

لو من الممكن إفادتنا عن كيفية قراءة المعلومات من على المحمل (Bearing) 
شكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 مايو 2006)

*تكمله*

القفص او ماسك الكرات cage , Retainer :
هناك محامل كروية بدون قفص . وتكون الكرات عددها اكثر وهي بطيئة الدوران نسبيا بسبب زيادة الأحتكاك من خلال نزلاق كرة على كرة .

اما بوجود القفص يقل عدد الكرات وانسيابها يكون اسرع . اضافتا على امتصاصها للزيوت والشحوم
وتغذية الكرات بها .
انواع الأقفاص :

1- قفص معدني .
2- قفص يصنع من مواد صناعية tiflon , phenolic ,torlon مواد مقاومة للحرارة والأحتكاك
وحالات الأجهاد والشد والتأكل .ولها قابلية امتصاص الزيت .











وحديثا بدا تصنيع قفص من الفضة عمره التشغيلي طويل جدا .





دائما يبدا الفشل بحدوث شرخ في القفص نتيجة الاحتكاك والتأكل مما يجعل القطر الداخلي بيضوي




وايضا الأهتزاز له دور كبير في كسر القفص .

القطر الخارجي والداخلي :

ان القطر الخارجي هو الذي يحدد نوع المحمل الكروي Smooth,Groved,flanged ....الخ
من اشكال عديدة.
وصنع القطر الخارجي والداخلي من الصلب ذو صلادة عالية ومقاوم للأحتكاك والحرارة والتأكل .

وان لكل قطر له مسار groove نصف قطري وعند التجميع يكونان قطر الكرة ولدحرجتها في مسار
حلقي .

توجد تكملة ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## Mohamed ahmed Said (14 مايو 2006)

*Doha*

شكرا على مجهودك
نفس سؤالى السابق ، برجاء إفادتنا. 
يوجد على الغلاف الخارج للمحمل بعض الأرقام، ما دلالة هذه الأرقام


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (14 مايو 2006)

الموضوع شيق وهام جدا ومحتاجين نعرض معلومات أكثر عنه فى الملتقى
أنواع ال bearing والتطبيقات المختلفه له


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (14 مايو 2006)

بالنسبه للأرقام الموجوده على كل bearing فهى تقوم بوصفها ( القطر الداخلى و --- ) وتختلف من شركه مصنعه لأخري 
فمثلا شركة SKF تقوم بإنتاج البلى ولها كتالوج وأرقام خاصه لكل بليه تتم عملية الشراء طبقا لذا الرقم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 مايو 2006)

*تكملة*

هناك نوعان من المحامل مفتوح ومغلق الأوجه الجانبية لكل نوع له استخداماته .
النوع المغلق من الجهتين يشحم داخل المصنع .
اما المفتوح يكون تزييته اجباري وضمن مواصفات .

مواد التزييت : مهمه للغاية ينبغي الألمام بالقواعد التالية .

1- زيادة لزوجة الزيت كلما قلت عدد دورات المحمل , وكبر حجمه . وكلما ازداد الحمل عليه .

2- تقل درجة اللزوجة كلما ازدادت سرعة الدوران . وكلما ازداد تبريد اسطح التشغيل .






كيفية الأختيار او المواصفات التقنية للمحمل :

1-نوع العمل المستخدم .
2-حدود السرعة المطلوبة .
3-نوع مادة القفص .
4-نوع الكرة , صلب , سيراميك .
5-نوع المنتج او المحمل مفتوح , مغلق .
6-حل المشكلة وعدم الأضطراب - الأهتزاز .
7-عدم وجود حافات بارزة . 
8-وجود شطف في القطر الخارجي من الجهتين وفي القطر الداخلي ايضا .
9-اترقيم , فيه علامة تدل على نوعه و صنفه .
10-العمر (ساعات العمل الفعلي ) .
11-تصميمه الداخلي معدل او مكييف .
12-النظام الحراري .
13-الوثوقيه .

يتبع

البغدادي :68: :68: :68:


----------



## BRAKEHEART_80 (14 مايو 2006)

يا ريت تجيب لنا اى ball bearing من شركة skf وتوضح علية كل رقم والفائدة بتاعة يا رب 
تقدر كم انا محتاج للتوضيح اكثر من ذلك فى ذلك الموضوع


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (15 مايو 2006)

إن شاء الله اليوم تكون موجوده معلومات من شركة Skf
والله المستعان


----------



## Mohamed ahmed Said (15 مايو 2006)

*Doha*

انشاء الله توضح لنا كيفية قراءة الأرقام من على المحمل ودلالتها

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## NAK (15 مايو 2006)

*إختيار كراسي التحميل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الملف المرفق هو جدول لإختيار كرسي التحميل من شركة Skf


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 مايو 2006)

ألأخوة ألأعزاء الذين يطلبون بيان الأرقام التي توضع على المحامل .

هذه الأرقام Code Number هي رقم الطلبية . حيث كل محمل او بيلية او رولمان كما تسمى
في بعض المراجع العلمية له رقم يحدد من الشركة المصنعة .

يعني اذا اردت محمل معين عند الشراء لمحرك مثلا تأخذ رقمه فقط لا تقول القطر الداخلي والخارج
والسمك ونوع ....الخ تكتفي بالرقم فقط .

لكن يا أخوان الموضوع الذي اكتبه هو ليس تعليمي انا لا اكتب ما درسناه في الجامعة بل هي تقنية
حديثة غير موجودة في كتاب التصميم الذي تناولنه في الجامعة .

بل هو نتاج خبرة 21 عاما .
اما اذا اردتم ان ابدأ من (أ) الى (ي) لأنه موضوع المحامل موضوع طويل ومعقد .لكن الأحسن ان تسألوا الشيء المبهم او اي سؤال محيير لديكم .
مثلا هل ان احد دخل مصنع للمحامل او كيف يصنع المحمل .ان الدول التي تصنعه بعدد الأصابع اليد
وهناك نوعيات تصنعه مصنع او اثنين في العالم . وحتى مصنع skf لا يصنع غير بضع من المحامل

ان محرك النشاط البشري هو المحمل . 

البغدادي


----------



## Mohamed ahmed Said (16 مايو 2006)

ياسيدى الكريم إذا كان من الممكن إعطائنا كمثال رقم موجود على أى محمل وشرح هذه الأرقام
شكرا


----------



## BRAKEHEART_80 (16 مايو 2006)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## motaz_95 (17 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم شكري محمد
اشكر لك اهتمامك وبحثك عن الجديد وعن كل ما ينقص المنتدى 
واسأل الله عزوجل ان يجعل ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك 
واسمح لي اخي الكريم بهذه المشاركة البسيطة والتي هي عبارة عن برنامج مقدم من skf يحتوي على الكثير من الامثلة والجداول والانواع وطرق اختيارها والكثير الكثير 
ارجو من الاطلاع عليه ان ان تكمل موضوعك من خلال شرحه اذا امكن واذا وجدته بالمستوى المطلوب 

بالنسبة لتثبيت البرنامج اولا قم بتحميل المرفقات ثم قم بفك الملفات المضغوطه وضع جميع الملفات في ملف واحد ثم ابدأ بالتثبيت 

والسلام ختام 
والشكر موصول للجميع
ولكل من مر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 مايو 2006)

*تكملة*

ان التزييت له اهمية ودور فاعل في ديمومة عمل المحمل الكروي اهمها :
1- يمنع التأكل والتأكسد .
2- يساعد على انتقال الحرارة الى الغلاف الخارجي .
3- تقليل حالات الحمل والأجهاد واعتدال السرعة .
4-امتصاص الأهتزازات والضجيج .
5-يعمل على منع حصول مادة ملوثة .
6- اطالت العمر التشغيلي .

ويراعى استخدام زيت ملائم ومناسب يمكن الأعتماد عليه .لتحقيق السرعه المطلوبة وعدم ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وتقليل الأحتكاك ومساندة الحمل .

ان الأهتزاز والضجيج هو اشارة الفشل وعليه مراقبة ذلك قبل الأنهيار التام وينتج اضرار جسيمة .

اسباب الأهتزاز:
1- عجز المحمل .
2- خلل في التروس .
3- ميل المحور .
4- غيرثابت ميكانيكيا (زيادة في التفاوت أو وجود ملعب في بعض الأجزاء )
5-فتح او كسر في المحور .
6- ألأنحياز .
7- خلل في التركيب .
8- نوعية المحمل غير جيدة او وجود خلل صناعي .





الرجاء من اخواني المهندسين المساهمة او اي اضافة يروها غير مدرجة في هذا الموضوع او خبرة
من خلأل العمل او التعامل في هذا المجال لكي تعم الفائدة للمهندسين المستقبل .

البغدادي


----------



## shaaili (21 مايو 2006)

اخي الكريم صاحب الفكره شكري والمشاركين اشكركم على هذا الموضوع المهم والذي ممكن ان يخدم الشباب المصممين لمشاريع خاصه. بصراحه شيق وانا استفدت منه و مشكوووووووورين مره اخرى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 مايو 2006)

*صورة واحدة تكفي*

هتاك مثل يقول :

ربة صورة تعّبر عن الف كلمة .








البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 يونيو 2006)

*اسباب فشل المحمل الكروي*

1-انتهاء العمر او ساعات التشغيل المفترضة.

2-نقص التزيّت او التشحيم .

3-تجاوز السرعة المقرره.

4-زيادة الأحمال .

5-الأهتزازات ومسبباتها :
- عجز المحمل .
-خلل في التروس .
-غير ثابت ميكانيكيا (وجود خلوص كبير او ملّعب في بقية الأجزاء .
-ميل الحور .
-وجود فتح او كسر في المحور (خلل)
-انحراف المحور عن المركز .
-الأنحياز.
-خلل في التركيب او في الهيكل .

6-وجود خلل صناعي في المحمل اصلا .

7-استخدام محمل غير مطابق للمواصفات او نوعية رديئة .

8-وجود رطوبة او بلل .

البغدادي :63:


----------



## remoo (2 يونيو 2006)

كيف احصل على معلومات اكثر عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 يونيو 2006)

الأخ remoo .

أسال اي سؤال ونحن نجيب بأذن الله .
جزاك الله الف خير .

البغدادي


----------



## جيفارا (3 يونيو 2006)

اخي شكرى 
جزاك الله خير على مجهودك.

واتمنى منك ابداء رأيك في موضوعي على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20133


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (3 يونيو 2006)

إلى الاخ العزيز شكرى محمد نورى ارجو مساعدتى فى إيجاد معلومات عن عمليات حفر البترول وoffshore


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 يونيو 2006)

moamenahour العزيز

انا مهندس ميكانيك وليس مهندس نفط .

اما اذا كان قصدك بخصوص اسأل اي سؤال ونحن نجيب الذي كان موجهأ الى الأخ remoo .

انا اقصد اي سؤال يود معرفته حول Bearing . وانا اعتذر وياريت لو كنت اعرف لأجبتك بسرعة.

البغدادي


----------



## BRAKEHEART_80 (5 يونيو 2006)

[frame="1 70"]الى الاخ شكرى محمد نور ممكن تكتب اميلك لانى عاوز بجد اتعرف عليك لان مهندس ذو كفاءة عالية وانا لسة خريج جديد فعاوز اتعرف عليك عن طريق الاميل بجانب الموقع الرائع فيا ريت تكتب اميلك وشكرا لك على مجهودك الرائع[/frame]


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (6 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود ان اسأل عن خطوات إختيار الbearingالمناسب ففى الجدوال تجد عمود مكتوب فيه 
load ratings
c dyn, cstatic
فما هما وكيف اختار المحمل الناسب


----------



## hishamfrhat (8 يونيو 2006)

اخى الفاضل
معظم انواع الكراسى اذا ضربت الرقم الاول من اليمين فىالرقم 5 يعطيك القطر الداخلى للكرسى اما الرقم الاول من اليسار فهو الذى يحدد لك شكل كرات التحميل نفسها اما دائريه الى الاسطوانيه الى---------- اما الرقمين الذين تجدهما فى الوسط فهى الارقام التى تحدد لك احمال وسرعات وباقى البيانات الخاصة بالكرسى عن طريق الكشف عنها بجداول المصنع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 يونيو 2006)

الاخ hishamfrhat
اي شركة تستخدم هذا الحساب وهل هناك جدول او بيانات لذلك . ممكن ان تعطينا مثال على ذلك .

ولك جزيل الشكر .

البغدادي


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (10 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ليس هذا ما اود معرفته ولكن معني c dynamic&c static
الموحودة فى الجدوال وكيفية الأختيار


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 يونيو 2006)

الأخ العزيز moamenachour

اعذرني عن التأخير . انا لم اضع جدول وانتظرت هذه الفترة وقلت عسى الذي وضع الجدول يجاوبك .

والأن حدد الجدول الذي تسأل عنه (رقم الخانة) .

وسف أرد فورأ وانت تأمر .

البغدادي


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (11 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى العزيز شكرى محمد نورى
الجدوال التى اتحدث عنها جدوال skf
ثانى عمود فى كل جدوال skfمكتوب فيه basic load ratings
static dynamic 
فأنا اسأل عن كيفية حسابهم وإختيار المحمل المناسب من جدوال skf


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ moamenachour 
اذا كنت تقصد الفايلات skf الخمسة فهي تحمل جميعها ثم يفك الضغط ثم تجد جميع المواصفات

للمحامل بمختلف انواعها وحساباتها وكيفية اختيارها .

البغدادي


----------



## khb1391986 (9 أغسطس 2007)

thank you very my much
you are a smart mechanist


----------



## khb1391986 (9 أغسطس 2007)

the zipped files arenot execute


----------



## المصارع007 (9 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور جدا اخى الفاضل


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (9 أغسطس 2007)

مجرد تدخل متواضع البرنامج المتكامل لحساب الحوامل من SKF

http://www.egoshare.com/9c92e18c287c22cc1a22190003fe32a7/skfrar.html


----------



## طارق عودة (10 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لكمعلى هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## مهندسة مستجدة (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لكم أخي على الموضوع المفيد جدا
تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 أغسطس 2007)

سعد أبو صهيب قال:


> مجرد تدخل متواضع البرنامج المتكامل لحساب الحوامل من SKF
> 
> http://www.egoshare.com/9c92e18c287c22cc1a22190003fe32a7/skfrar.html



اخي الكريم سعد ابو صهيب .

نحن نرحب بأي اضافة تصب في اثراء الموضوع والفائدة .

مع جزيل التقدير .


البغدادي:55:


----------



## bader_m (14 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## طارق بويرق (14 سبتمبر 2007)

عزيزي 
الموضوع أكثر من ممتاز.


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جميل منك هذا الجميل يا ميزو
motaz_95


----------



## emshaker (22 أكتوبر 2007)

معلومات جديرة بالاحترام والتقدير فكل الاحترام والتقدير على هذا العمل الرائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مسك العراق (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*ما هي المساند الكروية*

انا طالبة هندسة ومشروعي هو على المساند الكروية ball bearing:87:
اريد ان اعرف كل شيء عنها بالصور 
والمواد التي تصنع منها 
وتاثير الاجهادات عليها


----------



## م زياد حسن (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لطرح مثل هذا الموضوع
و الشكر الاخوة المشرفين على المعلومات التي ذكروها و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعزكم ويكرمكم وينصركم ويجعلكم عزا للاسلام


----------



## م زياد حسن (8 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخو الاعزاء 
اضافة لكل ما اسهمتم به من معلومات مهمه للغاية و الشكر للسيد المشرف المهندس شكري الذي اغنى الموضوع 
اود ان اضع هذا الرابط لاحدى مصانع الbearing فيه معلومات قيمة 
ارجو الفائده

http://www.bearing2.com/Arabic/new_05.html


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الاضافة .

وجزاك الله خيرا وبركة .


البغدادي


----------



## رجل الصناعة (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## assoos (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين و شكر خاص للأخ المشرف شكري


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الاضافة .

وجزاك الله خيرا وبركة


----------



## أسد بابل (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ع الموضوع شيق وجميل


----------



## واصل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم هذا المجهود الطيب 
لكن لكل نوع من أنواع المحامل الانزلاقية أو الدحروجية (الكروية) مواصفات وحسابات معينة 
والمعترف عليه هندسيا حسبما تم اخباري هي المواصفات الروسية الحديثة 
والواصفات الامريكية التابعة واكيد الالمانية 
ولا أعتقد أن هناك مكان للمواصفات البلجيكية أو الskf


----------



## ali_sgc (15 سبتمبر 2008)

Thamk You Alot For Your Effort


----------



## واصل (19 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا جدا جدا آسف على تأخري 
حيث ليس بامكاني الدخول بشكل متواصل للمنتدى :86:
وذلك بسبب الأشغال :9:
وأعدكم ان شاء الله عما قريب أن أمكم بجسر الكتروني عن كل مالدي عن تصميم المحامل والدلائل 
مع تكرار اعتذاري على التاخر الخارج فعلا عن ارادتي:18:
وشكرا زميلكم المحب eng-wasel:60::56::85:


----------



## eng_hazem123 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

تســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (20 سبتمبر 2008)

اهو ده الكلام ولا بلاش يا هندزة


----------



## المسلم84 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الشرح


----------



## لبيب الشرعبي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

سعد أبو صهيب قال:


> مجرد تدخل متواضع البرنامج المتكامل لحساب الحوامل من SKF
> 
> http://www.egoshare.com/9c92e18c287c22cc1a22190003fe32a7/skfrar.html


 
Download was deleted 

ممكن ترفعه من جديد

مع الشكر مسبقا


----------



## المتكامل (12 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية على مجهودك


----------



## بن عامر (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يااخوتي المهندسين علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## fmharfoush (14 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا جاري التحميل


----------



## rdobeidat (7 يناير 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا يااخوتي المهندسين علي المجهود الرائع*

وهل ممكن ان ترسلوا لي موضوع متكامل عن كراسي التحميل (البيليا) مع الشكر الجزيل 
ويمكن ارساله على موقعكم او *****ي لو سمحتوا
obeidat_ahn***********
مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والسعادة والله الموفق​


----------



## rdobeidat (7 يناير 2009)

اخواني السيد والمهندس البغدادي والسيد المهندس محمد نورى وكل من هو مهتم ان يعملوا على الموقع شرح جميل جدا عن موضوع المحامل وانواعها واختيارها وتصميمها.للفائدة العامة ويؤجروا على ذلك واتمنى ان يدخلهم ربي جناته الواسعة.
مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والسعادة والله الموفق


----------



## عباس عراقي 2007 (17 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشكور على هذه الجهود الطيبة 
وارجو ان تخبرني كيف التفريق بين البور برن الاصلي والمقلد حيث كثر التزوير والتقليد في هذه الايام 
مع التقدير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يناير 2009)

تحية طيبة .

ممكن معرفة الركائر الاصلية من خلال اسماء الشركات المنتجة لها .

على سبيل المثال لا وجود لركيزة مقلدة ل nsk او skf . ودائما هناك اسماء تجارية غريبة تكون مقلدة او ان 

الركيزة لاتحمل ختم لأسم المصنع .

لكن لكل شركة عالمية لها منتج فاشل يباع للموزعين او المجهزين لا تحمل اسم وختم المصنع .

تمنياتي لك التوفيق.

البغدادي


----------



## وائل عبده (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## م.محمود جمال (23 فبراير 2009)

*بدون تعليق*

:59:
:59::59::59::59::59::59:


----------



## م.محمود جمال (23 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر المزيددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## اسكندرية مدينتى (23 مايو 2010)

ارجو روية هذا الينك 
http://www.engineersedge.com/bearing_menu.shtml


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 مايو 2010)

تم الأطلاع على الموقع .
شكرا جزيلا على اضافتك .
تقبل تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## عمراياد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع ومعلومات مهمة ومفيدة 

واسمحوا لي ان اشارك بهذا الرابط 

http://www.nskamericas.com/cps/rde/xchg/na_en/hs.xsl...


تحيتي


----------



## ahmed malik (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع شيق وذا أهمية قصوى للمصممين والمستخدمين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم واهتمامكم .

تقبلوا تحياتي.

البغدادي


----------



## essam anwer (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أول رقمين من اليمين تضربها فى 5 تحصل على القطر الداخلى للبلية ماعدا 0و1و2و3 ودى أهم معلومة عن البلية


----------



## ندا الأيام (22 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم أنا طالبة ماجستير موضوع رسالتي عن تزييت المحامل الدحروجية أرجو من من لديه أية معلومات الافادة وشكرا


----------



## oman-gas (28 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على الجهد والتفاعل من الاخوان .. بصراحة فائدة كبيرة لنا


----------

